# Bei der Installation von NetBeans wird kein JDK gefunden



## Achim (13. Sep 2004)

Hallo, 

ich hab soeben versucht Netbeans zu installieren, doch wenn die Anzeige erscheint .."suche nach J2SDK"..dann sucht und sucht..und es hört nicht mehr auf ???..ich habe Win Me 128 Mb..vielleicht hat es damit zu tun ?.auf meinem win xp mit 512 Mb hats normal geklappt.... 

wie könnte ich nun vorgehen ??? 

danke


----------



## L-ectron-X (13. Sep 2004)

Es sollte bei der Installation von NetBeans IDE auf WinME mit nur 128 MB RAM kein Problem geben.
Hast Du denn schon ein J2SDK installiert? Möglicherweise gibts bei ME da Schwierigkeiten es zu finden. ???:L 
Oder die Installation vom J2SDK wurde nicht fehlerfrei durchgeführt.
Versuche es zunächst mal mit einer Deinstallation und einer Neuinstallation. Lass das SDK sich am besten in den voreingestellten Ordner installieren. Starte danach sicherheitshalber das System neu, bevor Du dann die NetBeans IDE installierst.


----------



## Achim (13. Sep 2004)

....hmm..also ich habe mal die 1.4.2_05 version installiert aber trotzdem so wie vorher ..muss ich vielleicht beim Win Me was in der Autoexec.bat ändern, mit set path, bzw classpath ?? ich habe das nämlich weggelassen??


----------



## L-ectron-X (14. Sep 2004)

Bei den neueren SDKs ist das wohl nicht mehr nötig. Aber ein Versuch kann nicht schaden, oder? :wink:


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (14. Sep 2004)

Ich habe den Titel mal ein wenig aussagekräftiger gestaltet.


----------



## Achim (14. Sep 2004)

..also ich hab nun einiges vesucht...kann es vielleicht nicht doch an mangelndem RAM liegen...

Minimum Configuration 
Disk space: 125 megabytes 
Memory: 256 megabytes 
Processor: PIII/500 processor (Microsoft Windows and Linux operating systems), Ultra 10 450 MHz workstation (SolarisTM operating system), 500MHz Alpha (Open VMS operating system) or equivalent 
Note: If your system's memory is lower than the above recommendation, you should set a lower maximum heap size in the bin/ide.cfg file. For example, if your system has 128 megabytes of memory, you can change the -J-Xmx96m parameter to -J-Xmx48m. 
Software: NetBeans IDE requires the J2SE JDK, version 1.4.2 or 1.5. Download the appropriate JDK.


..wenn ja wie und wo muß ich das ändern "*you should set a lower maximum heap size in the bin/ide.cfg file. For example, if your system has 128 megabytes of memory, you can change the -J-Xmx96m parameter to -J-Xmx48m. 

danke..

*


----------



## zehner (14. Sep 2004)

Sind auch alle Variablen gesetzt in der Autoexec?

Also nicht nur CLASSPATH, sondern auch JAVA_HOME und JDK_HOME?


----------



## L-ectron-X (18. Sep 2004)

Das sollte eigentlich nicht nötig sein. NetBeans findet die Installation von allein.
Es gibt aber eine Version im Bundle mit dem SDK 1.4.2. Bei dieser Version wird die gesamte Installation erledigt ohne das Zutun des Benutzers.


----------

